# DOTM rules discussion



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

I thought if you had won first place previously that you weren't allowed to enter any more??


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

If you win first place you can't win first place again, but you can still win second, third or fourth. I'd imagine that if say you previously won but then got the most votes and won again, your picture would be swapped to second place, and the second place picture is the "winning" one.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Caty M said:


> If you win first place you can't win first place again, but you can still win second, third or fourth. I'd imagine that if say you previously won but then got the most votes and won again, your picture would be swapped to second place, and the second place picture is the "winning" one.


Hmm...ok, that's not how the rules read, so I guess I'm just a wee bit confused!


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

I think that's how it was explained one time.. I'll double check. Otherwise it wouldn't be fair if someone entered the first month, won, and couldn't enter again.. whereas if someone won second or third place a few months and THEN won first, they would have way more of a chance to have pictures in the calendar.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Yeah, I just asked Natalie and she confirmed the rules- you can win again, just not first place.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Caty M said:


> I think that's how it was explained one time.. I'll double check. Otherwise it wouldn't be fair if someone entered the first month, won, and couldn't enter again.. whereas if someone won second or third place a few months and THEN won first, they would have way more of a chance to have pictures in the calendar.


This is where I'm reading from, http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/pictures/11439-dfc-calendar-contest-2012-a.html

"A member here can only win 1st place ONCE for ACTUAL DOTM contest. So once you win, don't enter into the contests anymore. I'm sure I'm not the only one who would love to see a calendar of just my own dogs....its just not fair to anyone else LOL

2nd, 3rd and 4th place winnings can be won multiple times by any one member. So if you've won 1st place you can NOT enter to win 2nd, 3rd and 4th place anymore. Everyone else is still fair game. "

That, from what I'm reading is saying once you win first don't enter again, period.


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

From my understanding...first could not enter again...second, third, fourth could enter until they win first and then that is it. I remember them always telling David he could not enter again because he had already won first place. Also, this new way of voting...not good.


ETA: It is not fair to DFC members. Everyone should have a chance to be in the calendar...not the same people with the same dogs over and over.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I can't remember where but this was discussed in another thread and I neglected to change the "rules" thread. My bad. 

So far, we've had it set up that anyone can win runner up positions numerous times, even those who've won first place. BUT someone can win first place only once. Since we are so far into the year, I'm not going to change things back to having new winners for every spot for each month. 

Next year I don't think we will do runner up positions because its creating too much of a head ache. Sorry folks.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I actually didn't put Rocky's picture in to enter the contest...... I did it just to show what summer is like in NC (miserable). That is why I didn't even 'like' it personally and chose other pictures to win. Please remove it from this month's contest so as not to confuse or upset anyone. 

I actually know what he looks like. He's on my feet right now :becky:


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

I doubt I will ever win because my camera sucks, I just like sharing the pictures :tongue:


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Let's not forget why we started this contest in the first place: because it's supposed to be FUN! This is our first year ever doing it and if it just ends up being a big headache, the odds of anyone wanting to do it again aren't very high and that would suck for everyone else. Also, what is wrong with this way of voting? Also, I'm creating a new thread to discuss this since this is the prelminary voting thread and should remain as such to keep down on the clutter.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

DaneMama said:


> Next year I don't think we will do runner up positions because its creating too much of a head ache. Sorry folks.


If that's the case I don't see very many people being interested in buying one. I love the dogs of DFC but I don't see many people buying a calendar without their dogs in it. I may be wrong but I think a lot more calendars will be in demand if more people get a chance to have their dog in it even if it is just a small picture.

I also wish we would go back to the poll version of voting. I don't like feeling expected to vote for a picture simply because I am friends with someone. I don't like my name being able to be seen.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Natalie is correct, we discussed the rules in a separate thread at one point, but unfortunately the "official" rules didn't get changed. You can ENTER after winning, you just can't take the main slot more than once. It's only fair that everyone have the same number of chances. 

This is the first year doing this, and yes there have been a couple hiccups along the way, but it's a learning experience. Also, please remember that it's being done completely in people's spare time they are not being compensated for. Natalie and Rachel have put a lot of time and effort in. I think it would be hugely appropriate after this year's voting ends, to discuss the rules for next year, now that we have a little better idea of what does and does not work well. 

My PERSONAL opinion is that anonymous voting is more comfortable, and generally the best picture really DOES win when no one feels pressured to vote for their friends.
My PERSONAL opinion is that someone should be able to take first place once, and a secondary place only once or twice. 
My PERSONAL opinion is that two members in the same house, should really count as one. I get it, different members, but it essentially fills the calendars with the same dogs over and over, which limits OTHER dogs getting in, therefore limiting interest in purchasing a calender. 
My PERSONAL opinion is that the ladies taking on this task have done a wonderful job, even if a few things could be tweaked/ improved. Next year will run much smoother. Trial and error, folks. Trial and error.


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

Do the proceeds cover the expense of making the calenders (which should not be much) or donated to a rescue?


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

CorgiPaws said:


> Natalie is correct, we discussed the rules in a separate thread at one point, but unfortunately the "official" rules didn't get changed. You can ENTER after winning, you just can't take the main slot more than once. It's only fair that everyone have the same number of chances.
> 
> This is the first year doing this, and yes there have been a couple hiccups along the way, but it's a learning experience. Also, please remember that it's being done completely in people's spare time they are not being compensated for. Natalie and Rachel have put a lot of time and effort in. I think it would be hugely appropriate after this year's voting ends, to discuss the rules for next year, now that we have a little better idea of what does and does not work well.
> 
> ...


I totally agree with everything you said. This being the first year, there's going to be things that weren't thought through initially that are getting figured out along the way. Next year the glitches will have been worked out and it'll be smooth sailing. 
Everyone has such beautiful dogs and so many of you guys take the most phenomenal photos that I personally can't wait for the finished product. (I have to say I'm especially glad that my sweet Madison will be in there now that she's passed away.) 
I definitely appreciate the work going in to this and want to thank you guys that are putting it together! :smile:


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Thank you for those great points you made Lins! Maybe next month we can go back to making a poll for preliminary voting, it's just such a colossal pain in the butt because you have to make multiple threads if there are more than 10 photos. I think that the cost of the calendar (this first year at least, unless everyone disagrees with me) should be used to cover the expenses to make it and nothing more. Maybe after that we can vote on a charity to donate to, but the problem with that is that then we have to decide which charity!


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> I also wish we would go back to the poll version of voting. I don't like feeling expected to vote for a picture simply because I am friends with someone. I don't like my name being able to be seen.


Yup, that's what I had suggested when this first started, as it's how we do the dog of the month contest on another forum I moderate on. Members get 2wks. to post their entries, then we give them a week to nominate their favorites (up to 10). Then we tally everything and use the 10 pictures with the most votes (usually we have 15-20 entries per contest, so this helps) to go to the voting thread. Voting poll goes up for a week and on the last day of the month, winners are chosen. Simple!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

I just wanted everyone to know that while Linsey pretty much brought all of my personal opinions to words I wasnt meaning this to bash, question or pick apart ANYONE!:wink:
Thats why I didnt make it an original thread of it's own...but now understand that I should have. 

Thank you each and every Mod who bothered to come on and explain that the rules had changed, as Im really not up for a ton of searching right now!:wink:

Anyways....back to your scheduled programing!:thumb: :tongue1:


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Scarlett_O' said:


> I just wanted everyone to know that while Linsey pretty much brought all of my personal opinions to words I wasnt meaning this to bash, question or pick apart ANYONE!:wink:
> Thats why I didnt make it an original thread of it's own...but now understand that I should have.
> 
> Thank you each and every Mod who bothered to come on and explain that the rules had changed, as Im really not up for a ton of searching right now!:wink:
> ...


I think discussing the rules has been a good thing. We can express what we like and do not like about this year's calendar so we can improve upon it next year.


----------

